# Deadlift alternative



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

ok guys, is there any alternative to deadlifts.. ive tried for ages now but deads arnt working for me.. I get out of breath really easily then form and reps start dropping so I never get anywhere.. I struggle breathing when face down so the initial movement from bent forward limits my breathing.. so I was wondering if there is a good replacement cheers


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Why are you face down?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds like you need to do a bit of cardio lol


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Can you not take several deep breaths then hold, bend over, grab the bar, pull then do your breathing at the top once extended?

Having been training on and off for 15 years, and only recently just doing dead lifts since August as I finally decided to master them, sadly I can report that no other exercise I can think of will give you anything like the bang for buck as the dead lift. My back thickness, density and overall size has massively improved since doing them, despite me doing every possible combo of rows for years previously.

Knowing what I know now about them, they'd be the absolute last exercise I'd ever drop and I'm just gutted I avoided them for so long.

Hope you can find a way to work with them.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Why are you face down?


in general when face down... I struggle

so when deadlifting Im naturally leaning forward which has the same effect on my breathing

I have asthma which is aggravated when in that position for some reason


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Sweeney said:


> Can you not take several deep breaths then hold, bend over, grab the bar, pull then do your breathing at the top once extended?
> 
> Having been training on and off for 15 years, and only recently just doing dead lifts since August as I finally decided to master them, sadly I can report that no other exercise I can think of will give you anything like the bang for buck as the dead lift. My back thickness, density and overall size has massively improved since doing them, despite my doing every possible combo of rows for years previously.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply, I guess I could try what you say and see how it goes


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

rb79 said:


> thanks for your reply, I guess I could try what you say and see how it goes


It might be that you end up doing singles or doubles, rather than multi-rep sets.

As long as you're lifting and lifting heavy, they'll do their job no matter what the serving suggestion. IMO.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Try starting off with rack pulls. It's not such a large range of movement so it may help you with the shortness of breath.

When you feel like you want to try deadlifting again, the effort you spent on rack pulls will help with your deads.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rb79 said:


> in general when face down... I struggle
> 
> so when deadlifting Im naturally leaning forward which has the same effect on my breathing
> 
> I have asthma which is aggravated when in that position for some reason


You're doing it wrong fella.

You should be at least looking straight forwards although personally I look as far up as possible(ceiling).

Your upper body should be upright as far as possible and not bent over double.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You're doing it wrong fella.
> 
> You should be at least looking straight forwards although personally I look as far up as possible(ceiling).
> 
> Your upper body should be upright as far as possible and not bent over double.


I'll bow to your experience as I've not been lifting that long, but I've read / been taught to keep a neutral spine / neck throughout the movement...?


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

I cant to deads due to two compressed discs in my lower back, i do seated cable rows, ars3 on the ground, legs slightly bent, feet against two dumbbells placed at the bottom of the machine to give me some distance from the stack and try to get as much of a range of movement with my back as possible when doing them and keep the arms straight until i can lean no further back then bend the elbows bringing the grip to the middle of the chest. works the back and arms and a little shoulders too. Doesnt bring the legs or glutes in at all but i can do squats for that now.

I couldn't squats either but after doing these rows for a few weeks i'm able to do 100kg 5 x12 squats and feel much stronger for it.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Try rack pulls. Excellent exercise.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

rb79 said:


> ok guys, is there any alternative to deadlifts.. ive tried for ages now but deads arnt working for me.. I get out of breath really easily then form and reps start dropping so I never get anywhere.. I struggle breathing when face down so the initial movement from bent forward limits my breathing.. so I was wondering if there is a good replacement cheers


Aw bless you, it is a tough exercise, you need an easier exercise? Maybe you should do some lat pulldowns instead? You don't have to commit much effort and dedication into them unlike deads.

Or just man the fcuk up and pull that shìt. Your form and breathing is obviously wrong mate, work on it, don't give up.


----------



## GDawg500 (Feb 2, 2015)

I agree with @BLUE(UK) about looking forward and keeping your head up but also, push your chest forward and up. This will help keep your neck and back straight. The last thing you want is a curved spine on deadlifts. Ouch!! Alternatively, what about splitting it out and doing T-bar rows and squats????


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The Sweeney said:


> I'll bow to your experience as I've not been lifting that long, but I've read / been taught to keep a neutral spine / neck throughout the movement...?


Ideally he'd drop his a55 so he's more upright, not everyone can do this or they've adopted a bad technique and can't correct it.

Babies deadlift correctly.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ideally he'd drop his a55 so he's more upright, not everyone can do this or they've adopted a bad technique and can't correct it.
> 
> Babies deadlift correctly.


When I was learning to dead lift, I found this diagram really helpful is showing how differing anthropometry can dramatically change the dead lift starting position.

If you've got long femurs and comparatively short arms, you'll be bent far further over than a lifter with short legs and long arms as this diagram demonstrates. All of those positions are correct for those individuals, so I guess much of it is down to the luck of the drawer of how you're built.


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

The Sweeney said:


> When I was learning to dead lift, I found this diagram really helpful is showing how differing anthropology can dramatically change the dead lift starting position.
> 
> If you've got long femurs and comparatively short arms, you'll be bent far further over than a lifter with short legs and long arms as this diagram demonstrates. All of those positions are correct for those individuals, so I guess much of it is down to the luck of the drawer of how you're built.


Helpful, ive tried and tried to get my form like the middle figure, just doesnt work lol. Im 6"5 so definatly fit the last pic, I just thought I had sh!t form.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Chronic said:


> Helpful, ive tried and tried to get my form like the middle figure, just doesnt work lol. Im 6"5 so definatly fit the last pic, I just thought I had sh!t form.


Me too - spent ages trying to fix something was wasn't broken until I discovered this which answered so many questions.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@rb79 Question is, what are you actually using them for? What results do you hope to get from them?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The Sweeney said:


> When I was learning to dead lift, I found this diagram really helpful is showing how differing anthropometry can dramatically change the dead lift starting position.
> 
> If you've got long femurs and comparatively short arms, you'll be bent far further over than a lifter with short legs and long arms as this diagram demonstrates. All of those positions are correct for those individuals, so I guess much of it is down to the luck of the drawer of how you're built.


Yes I agree with where you're coming from but 90%(figure plucked outta my ass) of people who're struggling will injure themselves using figure III due to using slopping form and pulling with a rounded back and head between the knees. For this reason I tend to get people to look at their form first and foremost as too much info for some folk is a bad thing.

I am tall as in 6' 2, look at the proportions of my ape like arms.....my legs are damned long too!! Haha.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ideally he'd drop his a55 so he's more upright, not everyone can do this or they've adopted a bad technique and can't correct it.
> 
> Babies deadlift correctly.


Buddy, you need to do some researching on deadlifts yourself, lol. Limb lengths differs in where people pull from, "dropping his a55" is not the answer for the guy in the picture as an example.

People who drop their a55, their hips fly up and when the weight comes off the ground their hips are in a similar position to the guy in the image.

This is portrayed in LOTS of videos, by Jonnie Candito and Izzy where they go in-depth.

Izzy puts up videos of Ed Coan (7min)






Jonnie Candito:






Edit: I may have come across as rude here, apologies in advance, just grinds my gears when I see people talk about dropping 'a55' - didn't mean to come across this way though sorry!


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I am tall as in 6' 2, look at the proportions of my ape like arms.....my legs are damned long too!! Haha.


Aha me too. Think im 6 foot legs, 5 inches body and head. My arms stil swing by my knees


----------



## mytothalo (Feb 10, 2015)

Try doing dead lifts with a trap bar or hex bar...it is a lot easier and less stressful on the body..and targets more muscle groups but is virtually the same concepts as a normal deadlif


----------



## amy3013 (Feb 11, 2015)

Try downloading the free app I muscle. Image from http://zenfusionmt.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/iMuscle2.png.. It will give you a range of different exercises to do and hit the same muscles. Only thing is you will prob have to do at least 2 different exercises to hit the muscles you do just doing dead lift


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Some advice here about deadlifting is terrible, uninformed and amateur advice.

OP and @The Sweeney - you are correct to instil good habits such as keeping neutral spine/neck and not dropping your hips too low. I agree with what @TommyBananas explained so I won't repeat.

In fact, these two aspects are amongst the most common mistakes I see people making with their deadlift technique. Straining their head up and dropping too low trying to 'squat' the weight up.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Kristina said:


> Some advice here about deadlifting is terrible, uninformed and amateur advice.
> 
> OP and @The Sweeney - you are correct to instil good habits such as keeping neutral spine/neck and not dropping your hips too low. I agree with what @TommyBananas explained so I won't repeat.
> 
> In fact, these two aspects are amongst the most common mistakes I see people making with their deadlift technique. Straining their head up and dropping too low trying to 'squat' the weight up.


does anyone have any links to vids showing good technique?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Aw bless you, it is a tough exercise, you need an easier exercise? Maybe you should do some lat pulldowns instead? You don't have to commit much effort and dedication into them unlike deads.
> 
> Or just man the fcuk up and pull that shìt. Your form and breathing is obviously wrong mate, work on it, don't give up.


^^^ This ^^^

Deadlifts and their variations are well worth it. It'll build strength and mass in a lot of areas.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Rykard said:


> does anyone have any links to vids showing good technique?


I learned to dead lift using Mark's advice....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

cheers I will have a watch of those tonight.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

either learn how to deadlift propely or do rack pulls and avoid the initial pull off the floor


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> I learned to dead lift using Mark's advice....
> 
> Mark Rippetits (as Candito) calls him. Has some of the worst technique videos out there, sadly.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Mark Rippetits (as Candito) calls him. Has some of the worst technique videos out there, sadly.


What part of Mark's technique is said to be bad?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> What part of Mark's technique is said to be bad?


That he thinks everyone should lift it the same exact way, he seems to forget leverages (in his technique videos) and doesn't address things for example squatting the weight up.

I was also thinking about hipdraaaaahve that he talks about in squats. He gets a lot of flak now from people cause he has quite a few poor technique 'ideas/videos' whatever ya wanna call 'em, lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Rykard said:


> does anyone have any links to vids showing good technique?


Elliot Hulse will be your man. He's done quite a few, this one is the latest with Omar... it's a good one.

@The Sweeney


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Elliot Hulse will be your man. He's done quite a few, this one is the latest with Omar... it's a good one.
> 
> @The Sweeney


Excellent video.

I'm too frightened to video my DL form in case it's too terrible for words! :lol:

What I am aware of is that I set up what I believe to be correctly and try and adopt the correct form with my shoulders back etc, but as soon as the weight is loaded, whatever occurs, occurs - it's too heavy for me to do anything about once the bar is off the floor. For example, if once the bar was an inch off the deck and someone said pause, now just adjust this or that - there's no chance - it is what it is and it's coming up that way as it's too heavy to make any adjustment.

I used to get lower back soreness after dead lifting, but now I'm pain free and the movement feels almost natural, so I've got to assume it's not massively broken?


----------



## J-Max (Apr 11, 2012)

As much as you are supposed to keep your shins and knees behind the bar Try Deadlifting at 6ft7

Theres no way to get that bar up without scraping the f**k out of your shins

Can see why stronmen wear them long socks if there all tall

And forarms ar usually pretty raw aswell as they rub past your knees at the bottom

Seen guys doing rack pulls in the smith machine a lot latley

usually with quite a small range of motion but big weights

and almost no leg movement. there all big guys so there must be somthing in it


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Excellent video.
> 
> I'm too frightened to video my DL form in case it's too terrible for words! :lol:
> 
> ...


I know what you're saying, but bear in mind, when working on technique you will always generally use much lower weight; the purpose of doing technique/form drills is simply to develop the correct motor patterns, not to lift heavy weight. The more often you can do 'a rep' correctly, over and over again, the better the movement will be instilled (which subsequently carries over to your lift when using heavier weights).

It's a sure good sign that you've eliminated back pain, that's for sure!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Edit: I may have come across as rude here, apologies in advance, just grinds my gears when I see people talk about dropping 'a55' - didn't mean to come across this way though sorry!


Fcuk me Thomas are you feeling ok?


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Kristina said:


> I know what you're saying, but bear in mind, when working on technique you will always generally use much lower weight; the purpose of doing technique/form drills is simply to develop the correct motor patterns, not to lift heavy weight. The more often you can do 'a rep' correctly, over and over again, the better the movement will be instilled (which subsequently carries over to your lift when using heavier weights).
> 
> It's a sure good sign that you've eliminated back pain, that's for sure!


I'll make sure my 10 rep 60kg warm ups are text book!

The 160kg PB next Monday may differ slightly though! :lol:

Does anyone else get that grisly grinding noise from somewhere round your upper back that you can hear inside your own head, along with the weird taste of blood when you're lifting to save your life levels of effort and intensity?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Shins should be scraping every rep. Closer to your body it is the better.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Shins should be scraping every rep. Closer to your body it is the better.


Mince certainly do.

I permanently have grazes and scabs up and down both legs, and that with me wearing jogging bottoms, too!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Shins should be scraping every rep. Closer to your body it is the better.


Disagree.

Not everyone has the leverages to pull like that.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Not everyone has the leverages to pull like that.


Well I can't disagree with the likes of Eddie Hall, Derek Poundstone and Laurence Shahlaei. Plus all the big lifters from this site lol most people that are pulling an impressive weight the bar rides up the shins.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Well I can't disagree with the likes of Eddie Hall, Derek Poundstone and Laurence Shahlaei. Plus all the big lifters from this site lol most people that are pulling an impressive weight the bar rides up the shins.


And do you know why they're some of the best deadlifters? because they have some of the best leverages and are built to deadlift. Doing it against the shins is fine, but for some with bad leverages it makes them crowd the bar and not able to get tight. Deadlifting is not black & white.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> And do you know why they're some of the best deadlifters? because they have some of the best leverages and are built to deadlift. Doing it against the shins is fine, but for some with bad leverages it makes them crowd the bar and not able to get tight. Deadlifting is not black & white.


Lol strange how every single good deadlifter pulls like that? Does the bar scrape your shins?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Lol strange how every single good deadlifter pulls like that? Does the bar scrape your shins?


Every good deadlifter has good leverages and thats why they're 'good' deadlifters. The ones who are decent (not the best) and pull with the bar at their shins, ever noticed they look like a banana in setup? Laurence Shahalei has terrible form on squat and deadlifts, though - not sure why you mentioned him.

The bar is maybe half an inch away from my shins. Very minimal, but if I don't do that bar path is not straight.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Every good deadlifter has good leverages and thats why they're 'good' deadlifters. The ones who are decent and pull with the bar at their shins, ever noticed they look like a banana in setup?
> 
> The bar is maybe half an inch away from my shins. Very minimal, but if I don't do that bar path is not straight.


I would say I'm a decent deadlifter for my weight and I don't start like a banana? Neither does Eddie or the others I mentioned?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> I would say I'm a decent deadlifter for my weight and I don't start like a banana? Neither does Eddie or the others I mentioned?


You are misunderstanding my post buddy. (I missed a word out)

I said the ones who are decent at deadlifting (but not the best) usually have poorer leverages, and they deadlift like a banana because they're crowding the bar. It's hard to explain over the internet.






An example is here, 40 seconds onwards - the bar is just infront of his shins, not touching. I can ask him to confirm this if you'd like - but you can tell pretty much as there is zero marks on his legs at all throughout the reps.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Also, that image is not really how Eddie 'starts' the lift, I mean yes he does that, but he starts the pull with his hips much higher (I'm just not sure what relevance the pic you posted had, lol).


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> You are misunderstanding my post buddy. (I missed a word out)
> 
> I said the ones who are decent at deadlifting (but not the best) usually have poorer leverages, and they deadlift like a banana because they're crowding the bar. It's hard to explain over the internet.
> 
> ...


Look like its touching at the start of the pull to be fair. I don't like actually dragging the bar up my shins unless I'm going for a big PB as the removal of shin skin just isnt worth it!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Phil D said:


> Look like its touching at the start of the pull to be fair. I don't like actually dragging the bar up my shins unless I'm going for a big PB as the removal of shin skin just isnt worth it!


Jonnies thumbs are what touches his leg (in video), and the bar is very minimally away from them (like mine).

I'm not saying that its a bad thing to touch your shins, but for some of us that half an inch away makes a massive difference to our pull. Example being I have short as F arms, and longer femurs (relative).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> You are misunderstanding my post buddy. (I missed a word out)
> 
> I said the ones who are decent at deadlifting (but not the best) usually have poorer leverages, and they deadlift like a banana because they're crowding the bar. It's hard to explain over the internet.
> 
> ...


I think I know what you mean mate, really hard to describe over the net lol hard debate to have really.

My only advice is too keep the bar as close to your body as possible, if that means scraping the shins then good lol


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


>


Fair enough but the likelihood is his form will change somewhat with a loaded bar, I'm sure it does with me anyway


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Phil D said:


> Fair enough but the likelihood is his form will change somewhat with a loaded bar, I'm sure it does with me anyway







I can see it's not touching here too. (Not trying to argue btw). Just trying to show ya!


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Shins should be scraping every rep. Closer to your body it is the better.


agreed, although it takes its toll for volume training. Personally i save the skin shredding for big milestones.

Out of interest to proper deadlifting bars have gaps in the knurling to reduce this?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Phil D said:


> agreed, although it takes its toll for volume training. Personally i save the skin shredding for big milestones.
> 
> Out of interest to proper deadlifting bars have gaps in the knurling to reduce this?


It does mate, I pulled 200x13 the other day and shins were battered lol 250x3 last night was a lot worse though. God bless deadlift socks lol


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

I put a couple of strips of parcel tape up my shins and wrap round at the top and bottom of the strip to stop it peeling off. I know it sounds daft and yes, it hurts removing it afterwards, but it allows the bar to glide up and down your shins without taking the skin off.

Works for me, anyhow.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Sorry to be pedantic Tommy but deadlift bar path is not straight, and neither should it be. :thumbup1:












3:55 onwards.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


>


Argh, I deleted my post because I was going to try to find the info I came across!

I know I've always read the same as you posted above, however, I watched an interesting video on it not long ago about the bar path tracking slightly backwards as you pull, and is not actually vertical... but can't find it!

But either way - I know it's the concept of a vertical line (I was just being pedantic and teasing in saying that it's never actually going to be 100% vertical)...

It was a good video, I'll try to find it!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Argh, I deleted my post because I was going to try to find the info I came across!
> 
> I know I've always read the same as you posted above, however, I watched an interesting video on it not long ago about the bar path tracking slightly backwards as you pull, and is not actually vertical... but can't find it!


I assure you - the bar path is supposed to be completely vertical


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I assure you - the bar path is supposed to be completely vertical


Goddamn. I was wrong and you are right. Whatever I saw it was bull****! :lol:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Goddamn. I was wrong and you are right. Whatever I saw it was bull****! :lol:


I'd still be interested in seeing what you saw, lol - just so I can insult them on their blog/youtube lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I'd still be interested in seeing what you saw, lol - just so I can insult them on their blog/youtube lol.


Yeah I know ... trying to. I watch hundreds of videos, this is annoying.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

One thing I've noticed (and have a theory on) is that in some power lifting contests, especially at world record levels, is that the lifter starts with the bar a good several inches from where they lift from and they roll the bar towards their shins and then pull when it's in the correct place.

I considered this for a while and have come up with a theory that some of you may be able to confirm or blow out of the water.

It's based on momentum. As we all know it takes the most amount of energy to accelerate an object from rest rather than keep it's velocity maintained. For example when we start to push a car - it takes a lot more energy to get the car initially rolling than it does to keep it rolling there after.

Therefore, rather than try and pull the bar from the floor at the same time as accelerating it from rest, the initial effort required to get the bar moving is done in the horizontal plane by rolling it towards you. You then pull at the correct moment / position and change it's direction from horizontal to vertical, thus removing the initial acceleration part of the effort.

Here is a perfect example of it...


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> One thing I've noticed (and have a theory on) is that in some power lifting contests, especially at world record levels, is that the lifter starts with the bar a good several inches from where they lift from and they roll the bar towards their shins and then pull when it's in the correct place.
> 
> I considered this for a while and have come up with a theory that some of you may be able to confirm or blow out of the water.
> 
> ...


A few people have talked about this, I don't think for a deadlift it makes any difference, Benny is just mental - there isn't many others that do it at all. But a lot of people try and emulate it for some reason (not top lifters)


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> A few people have talked about this, I don't think for a deadlift it makes any difference, Benny is just mental - there isn't many others that do it at all. But a lot of people try and emulate it for some reason (not top lifters)


The science stands up though - the laws of physics dictate that if it's already moving it requires less force to change it's direction that to accelerate it from stationary.

Not to take anything away from his lifts!!!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> The science stands up though - the laws of physics dictate that if it's already moving it requires less force to change it's direction that to accelerate it from stationary.
> 
> Not to take anything away from his lifts!!!


Well, he is the WR holder for a reason and I'm sure others would do it too to beat him  if it made it easier


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Well, he is the WR holder for a reason and I'm sure others would do it too to beat him  if it made it easier


It will definitely make it easier, even if a very small amount in the grand scheme of things, although like everything will require a technique that might put other lifters off their stride and do them more harm than good.

But... I'm confident it's absolutely not the reason behind his world record!!

The guy is awesome!

Bet he eats his yokes!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> It will definitely make it easier, even if a very small amount in the grand scheme of things, although like everything will require a technique that might put other lifters off their stride and do them more harm than good.
> 
> But... I'm confident it's absolutely not the reason behind his world record!!
> 
> ...


Yeah follow him on FB/Instagram, he uploads his breakfast, its like 5milliion calories, lol.


----------



## Novabistudnva (Mar 4, 2015)




----------

